

Ask HN: How to increase your chances as a freelancer to get paid projects? - jibly

Now and then I do freelancing projectS only to find myself competing with ridiculously low bids by certain agencies, 20-30 of them on sites like elance. This decreases the chances for a freelancer in the west to have a significant chance to get the job.<p>So I built this for me and my friends: www.cnnected.com<p>But would love to know other ways or sites to not play the lowratewar with indian developers. Any ideas?
======
Jeremy1026
I signed up, I like the idea that developers pay a small fee to get connected,
this likely keeps the riff-raft out of the bidding process. What is the plan
for if this service grows, and the bottom of the barrel contractors from
overseas start to take over this service as well?

~~~
jibly
I'm thinking of making it for european/us freelancers only. Not entirely sure
yet. But all ideas are welcome or other platforms that are tackling similar
ideas to see what they are doing to solve the problem.

~~~
Jeremy1026
Verifying in what way?

~~~
jibly
Location could be one way. But will have to see and test

------
MichaelCrawford
I don't use eLance for the specific reason that its rates are so low. I find
my leads other ways.

Here are some:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

I have lots more that I'll post soon.

~~~
jibly
Awesome tnx for posting, looking fwd seeing the other ones.

------
Jeremy1026
How often do you expect this service to send out emails? Also, are you
marketing to people looking for freelancers as well?

~~~
jibly
Will start out 2 times a week but I expect to ramp it up to daily jobs being
posted. I am marketing it to those people as well yes, but first need to have
a significant database of developers.

